# Joaquin Phoenix - Diverse Photoshoots von Michael Muller x8



## hansen (12 Nov. 2008)

Ich trau mich jetzt einfach mal und poste hier für Euch mein erstes Thema 


(

Sorry im Voraus, falls ich hier irgendwas falsch mache 

)



 

 

 

 

 



 

 

 
​


----------



## Tokko (12 Nov. 2008)

Schönen Dank für dein erstes Posting hansen.:thumbup:

Habs mal in die Male Abteilung verschoben und auf einen anderen Hoster geupped. Imageshack ist lt. den Regeln nicht erlaubt. Ich empfehle dir Imageavenue oder Imagebam.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## hansen (12 Nov. 2008)

Tokko tausen Dank für Deine Hilfe! 
Upps, ich sollte halt vielleicht doch erstmal die Regeln durchlesen 

, nochmals Dankeschön für Deine Hilfe und Mühen mit mir 
und versprochen, die nächsten Bildchen gibt´s dann via Imageavenue oder Imagebam.


----------



## Tokko (12 Nov. 2008)

Gern geschehen.

Solltest du irgendwelche Probleme haben frag einfach nach.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## richgirl (12 Nov. 2008)

einer meiner lieblingsschauspieler... danke für die tollen bilder


----------



## Emilysmummie (25 Sep. 2009)

der Typ hat hammergeile Augen :drip::drip:
Dankeschön für die Bilder :thumbup:


----------



## hansen (26 Sep. 2009)

Gern geschehen, die Bilder von Joaquin 

 teile ich doch nur zu gerne.
Und JAAAAAAAAAA, seine Augen 

 sind einfach der Hit, mein Gott so grün & so lange Wimpern, 


da erblasse ich ehrlich gesagt vor Neid (benötige ca. 1 to. Wimperntusche um solch ein Voooooolumen zu erzeugen)


----------

